# Splenda



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I have been hearing a lot of good things about Splenda, the sweetner, just wondering what the cons on it are? Is it another of those undigestable sweetners?


----------



## theperfect (Feb 17, 2003)

Splenda bugs me just as much as sweet'n'low equal and all the rest.I would suggest stevia powder, or syrup form. Stevia is a very sweet plant, and stevia concentrates are calorie free. Hope this helps.


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

I cannot tolerate Splenda either. It causes diarrhea for me with just a small amount eaten. I cannot handle any sweetener that ends with "-ol," such as mannitol or sorbitol either. The one sweetener I can tolerate is Nutrasweet/aspartame.I have not had the opportunity to try Stevia yet.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Ask me, the original sweetener tester. I tried Splenda and it caused the same symptoms as sugar. It tasted so good..... I have fructose and sugar sensitivity and get symptoms from both natural sugars and the sugar alcohols (the ones that end in "ol"), however my symptoms aren't as bad from the alcohols.I've tried stevia a few times and it always gives me heartburn, not one of my usual symptoms. Until I find an alternative, I'm making do with Equal. I can't use it all the time because it contains maltodextrin, but it's good occasionally. Sweet and Low contains dextrose, a natural sugar. Check the ingredients on the "sugar free" sweetners, you'll be surprised!







Does anyone know of a non-sugar, non-symptom causing sweetener I could bake with? I know, I'm such a dreamer...


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

Julia,I look for recipes that contain honey & substitute the honey with Vegetable Glycerine. I usually put a little less VG than it calls for honey & then put a TINY bit of stevia powder in with it. If you put in too much VG it comes out bitter; that's why I put a little less than honey. This doesn't make a very sweet product, but if you haven't been eating a lot of sweets it is pretty good. My husband even eats some of what I bake this way. Vegetable Glycerine is a liquid that you can get at health food stores.Jennifer


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Thanks to everyone who answered, I think I will just save my coins. Don't want Splenda to steal my joy.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Thanks Jan! I'll look for it at Whole Foods. Some of my supplements contain glycerin, so I expect it will agree with me - unless it's a soy product - uh oh...







Wouldn't it be great to be able to make sweet muffins! Yaaay!


----------

